# HELP! Broken side mirror (driver's side)



## jr3802a (Jul 27, 2010)

So while backing up in a parking garage, I accidently hit a column and my side mirror SHATTERED! the colored plastic and a black frame came off (I am not sure if its in good enough shape to be salvaged and perhaps pop back in?)

Anyone experience this or know how to replace a side mirror? Know where I can find detailed instructions? Anyone know where to get good parts (I found a few websites but the parts are black....how would I go about painting it or should I try finding a silver one?) I am thinking of doing it myself since I recently moved to the DC area and do not know of any decently priced/quality work auto shops. 

 Help please! Any feedback would greatly be appreciated! 

Pictures of Damage below:


----------



## jward2 (Jul 12, 2010)

Here are the step : 

Step 1
Buy the replacement mirror, making sure that it is an exact match to your vehicle's make, model and year. You can order it through your dealership. If you'd like to save more money, you can order a mirror online or buy one from a junkyard or a salvage yard that sells auto parts.

Step 2
Roll down your window and shut your vehicle off.

Step 3
Disconnect the battery's negative cable. This is important, because there is a risk of electrocution if you do not perform this step.

Step 4
Take off the interior door panel by using your pry tool to remove the trim pieces. Then use the screwdriver to remove the screws holding the panel in place. You may have to remove a corner trim piece before the door panel lifts off.

Step 5
Unplug the wiring harness if you have power-controlled mirrors. If you have manual roll-down windows, skip this step.

Step 6
Take out the mirror bolts with either a socket wrench or a nut driver, so that you can remove the entire mirror assembly from the car.

Step 7
Separate the actual mirror from the mirror assembly. Use a torx driver to extract the screws, and then pry the plastic tabs on the backing until the two pieces separate.

Step 8
Attach the new mirror to the assembly by snapping it onto the backing with the tabs.

Step 9
Put the new mirror, attached to the backing, into the mirror assembly.

Step 10
Reverse the steps to reinstall the entire mirror assembly back onto the vehicle.


Hope it helps


----------

